
Less is more: our analysis of top logo redesigns - maxpupmax
http://www.sketchdeck.com/blog/less-is-more-our-analysis-of-top-logo-redesigns/
======
afandian
Nice. If those coloured bars are timelines (even if not to scale), it would be
good to get approximates dates on it (or each point).

